# Oman visa stamping



## Adam bin niyas (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi ,I worked in saudia,I dnt hv final exit .is it possible to go Oman and I selected for a nice job in Oman? Is there any issues for visa stamping and processinh


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You'll need to get your KSA Visa cancelled as the Omanis might not give you a work visa if you already have a KSA one which is still valid.


----------



## Adam bin niyas (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi ,I asked be4 about d Oman visa stamping.i worked there and I dnt have final exit.i saw your reply.my visa xpired already.my Saudi residence card will expire in coming november.is it ok for Oman visa stamping and processing.??.is there any solution for this?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The official solution is to get the visa officially cancelled - I cannot be certain but the Omani's may want to know you are not a KSA absconder before they offer you a role.


----------

